# New UKBA Site



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Has come on stream today. It follows other recent government sites (.gov.uk) in having a virtual flowchart approach through Q&A. While it may help first-time applicants, for those wanting specific information or confirmation of rules and procedure, it's a nightmare. If I can find a workaround, I will post it here but there will be a lot of dismay among established users.


----------



## Karra (Jun 6, 2013)

I was just about to ask about the new website, so thank you for letting us know. It is so very awkward to navigate through the new site, considering I knew by heart what's where on the old one. Hope we will get used to it!!


----------



## Cherisher (Jan 25, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Has come on stream today. It follows other recent government sites (.gov.uk) in having a virtual flowchart approach through Q&A. While it may help first-time applicants, for those wanting specific information or confirmation of rules and procedure, it's a nightmare. If I can find a workaround, I will post it here but there will be a lot of dismay among established users.


An example of what you just referred to is:

How long it lasts?

You can stay in the UK with an EEA family permit as long as the person you’ll be joining is living here.

This is in contradiction to 6 months limit, isn't it?


----------



## Karra (Jun 6, 2013)

Can I ask something? It says UKBA has been replaced by UKVI-UK Visas and Immigration. What about our letters addressed to UKBA Entry Clearance Officer? Should they be changed as well and how?


----------



## Cherisher (Jan 25, 2014)

Karra said:


> Can I ask something? It says UKBA has been replaced by UKVI-UK Visas and Immigration. What about our letters addressed to UKBA Entry Clearance Officer? Should they be changed as well and how?


Where exactly does it says that Karra?

There is a general rule that any changes in the post application period doesn't apply, otherwise people will go NUTS!


----------



## Karra (Jun 6, 2013)

https://www.gov.uk/uk-border-agency

Here it is.


----------



## Karra (Jun 6, 2013)

Joppa, please could you tell us if this new website means totally different procedures and documents. Sorry, in a bit of a panic as we are applying next week and everything is arranged as appropriate to the requirements. What do we expect now? Please advice.


----------



## conehead980 (Feb 3, 2014)

Karra said:


> Joppa, please could you tell us if this new website means totally different procedures and documents. Sorry, in a bit of a panic as we are applying next week and everything is arranged as appropriate to the requirements. What do we expect now? Please advice.


Yeah, we were applying tomorrow! Eeeek! 

It _looks_ like the documents are the same as before (https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/chapter-8-appendix-fm-family-members) for the spouse visa- it was published in December, 2013, so I assume nothing changes.

Procedure might? It looks like the visa4uk website has been changed, too. Hopefully it's only the layout and not how you go about things! 

But don't take my word for it until it is confirmed by someone else!


----------



## Cherisher (Jan 25, 2014)

Karra said:


> https://www.gov.uk/uk-border-agency
> 
> Here it is.


I feel sorry for those of you who are applying this week, because I believe it will take some time for moderator and others to get to know the new site and implications on visa requirements under various categories.

As to what is announced its a merger of different government departments, agencies and public bodies in to one site, but there is no mentioning of any new legislation that brings changes to Visa requirements.

May be contacting your local application centre as advised on the site, will be best as for now.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, UKBA has been abolished (for some time) and its website has finally had a revamp to gov.uk style. No change in rules or procedure with the new website but it will be quite difficult to navigate to get the (same) information.
It doesn't matter if you have addressed letters to UKBA. They will still get to the same person!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Has come on stream today. It follows other recent government sites (.gov.uk) in having a virtual flowchart approach through Q&A. While it may help first-time applicants, for those wanting specific information or confirmation of rules and procedure, it's a nightmare. If I can find a workaround, I will post it here but there will be a lot of dismay among established users.


 I hate it, they love causing problems to save money by creating one mega site for all services! 

Ps dont try and view on a tablet, its even worse!


----------



## bluesky2015 (Sep 3, 2013)

_shel said:


> I hate it, they love causing problems to save money by creating one mega site for all services!
> 
> Ps dont try and view on a tablet, its even worse!


I hear you. Everyday, they come up with something new and more complicated...


----------



## mrustean (Feb 20, 2014)

I like the new streamlined site after the initial shock of the change in format I have found it easy to navigate. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

Such an ugly website i hate it and i hate everything about them >.<


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

My main criticism of the new site is that it's very difficult to access SPECIFIC information about an aspect of immigration and citizenship. OK if you are following the step-by-step guide on how to apply for a visa, but how do you find out, for example, what the criteria are for sponsoring extended family members under family route? I'm sure the same amount of information is all there, but there is no index or table of contents and it's tough to find what you are looking for. I find the easiest is to google it and it gives you the link to the old site, and when you click, you are then transferred to the new.


----------



## lenora (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi, it is indeed very difficult to navigate with this new website. It seems very confusing. I don't understand why there's 2 route application that can be done for spouses. It says 2 years or 5-10 yeara route. What are the difference?


----------



## conehead980 (Feb 3, 2014)

This just popped up on the website. Changes on how you apply from Ukraine, Colombia and Australia. With Canada, Libya and Germany "coming soon." 

https://www.gov.uk/government/news/...om-outside-the-uk-24-february-to-2-march-2014


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

conehead980 said:


> This just popped up on the website. Changes on how you apply from Ukraine, Colombia and Australia. With Canada, Libya and Germany "coming soon."
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/news/...om-outside-the-uk-24-february-to-2-march-2014


This is just administrative having to do with how you actually submit the application.


----------



## conehead980 (Feb 3, 2014)

nyclon said:


> This is just administrative having to do with how you actually submit the application.


Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## tyrosine (Dec 16, 2013)

Ah, so that was what happened to the website! 

I submitted my visa online on the 24th of Feb and had my biometrics done yesterday (27th). Posted my documents in on the same day thinking it was a huge load off my shoulders - should have seen me skipping out of the PO - until I realised that I forgot to write PRIORITY on the envelope!!! So I had a minor (ok, it was pretty major) meltdown while on the phone to my partner. 

He was sure that it will be fine as I had the receipt inside, stamped with PRIORITY and on the first page. He asked me where it said I had to label the envelope but couldn't find it anywhere to show him and kept getting redirected. 

I have to say it's really confusing, especially for us who know the old website by heart! It is more streamlined, but the information is fairly general.


----------



## Sel (Mar 17, 2013)

Can we make a complaint?


----------



## Karra (Jun 6, 2013)

On the old website it was stating that the online application fees when applying from outside the UK must be paid in US dollars. But the new site just gives the 851 UK pound. Does anyone know if the currency of payment has been changed too.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Sel said:


> Can we make a complaint?


You can make constructive criticism and tell them how the new website can be improved. It definitely needs a table of contents and an index.


----------



## Sel (Mar 17, 2013)

Do you have a link?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

https://www.gov.uk/government/organisations/uk-visas-and-immigration/about/complaints-procedure
Complaints and comments.


----------



## Sel (Mar 17, 2013)

Joppa said:


> https://www.gov.uk/government/organisations/uk-visas-and-immigration/about/complaints-procedure
> Complaints and comments.


What shall I write?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Write what you think is wrong with the new website, and suggest how it can be improved.


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

Here's something that's made my heart sink if its true. I've found the following by navigating through the site to reach 'Apply to remain in the UK with family'

https://www.gov.uk/remain-in-uk-family/knowledge-of-english

'You can prove your knowledge of English by either:

passing an approved English language test with at least CEFR level B2 in reading, writing, speaking and listening'

Obviously as we submitted our spouse visa application with a certificate for A1, I guess that's as good as gone. Worse yet though, these tests take ages...


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

Just realised, following that previous post. I'm sure I saw A1 quoted previously on the old website and when I looked back at the old statement of intent it states B1 from Oct 2013. So with the website now reading B2, would that be a new rule that they've only just brought in? Which in theory would mean that our application would go by A1 as previously stated on the website?

Interesting actually, as previously stated, settlement would now require B1 from Oct 2013. So is this mention of B2 merely a typo or has it been altered with no real widespread notification so shortly after the last alteration? Whilst changes are often made, it seems uncharacteristic of them to make one in such a manner.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

jack123 said:


> Just realised, following that previous post. I'm sure I saw A1 quoted previously on the old website and when I looked back at the old statement of intent it states B1 from Oct 2013. So with the website now reading B2, would that be a new rule that they've only just brought in? Which in theory would mean that our application would go by A1 as previously stated on the website?
> 
> Interesting actually, as previously stated, settlement would now require B1 from Oct 2013. So is this mention of B2 merely a typo or has it been altered with no real widespread notification so shortly after the last alteration? Whilst changes are often made, it seems uncharacteristic of them to make one in such a manner.


I believe that is a typo.

Here is the guidance:

https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...ment-set17/english-language-requirement-set17


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

nyclon said:


> I believe that is a typo.
> 
> Here is the guidance:
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...ment-set17/english-language-requirement-set17


Haha Thanks Nyclon, what a way to scare people though! If that were true, not only would it be several grades higher, it includes all aspects of possible tests.


----------

